# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Khách Sạn Giá Rẻ Nhất Đà Lạt-Ngay trung tâm thành phố.

## daiphuc1987

Khách sạn Khởi Nghỉa Xin kính chào quý khách!




Địa điểm: gần trung tâm, gần chợ, Khu mua sắm, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, Wifi miễn phí, Tivi Truyền hình cáp, Tủ lạnh, Điện thoại...
Kính gửi quý khách giá thuê phòng:


1. Thuê ngày
- Phòng đơn: Tính từ 13 trưa đến 12 giờ hôm sau = Giá 150.000đ
- Phòng đôi: Tính từ 13 giờ trưa đến 12 giờ hôm sau = Giá 300.000đ (Tùy Số Lượng khách.nếu 2 khách thì chỉ 250.000đ)
2.Thuê giờ
Giá 70k/1h
Xin liên hệ:
================================================== ===
Khách sạn Khởi Nghĩa-8A Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa-phường 1-Đà Lạt
- Phúc : Mobile: 0902.367.332
- YM. ng.daiphuc
- Điện thoại 0633.827.555




Chú ý :Khách sạn mở cửa 24/24.Nếu tới thấy đóng cửa vui lòng gọi theo số điện thoại trên.

----------


## thegioibuon

> Khách sạn Khởi Nghỉa Xin kính chào quý khách!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Địa điểm: gần trung tâm, gần chợ, Khu mua sắm, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, Wifi miễn phí, Tivi Truyền hình cáp, Tủ lạnh, Điện thoại...
> Kính gửi quý khách giá thuê phòng:
> 
> 
> ...


giá phòng ngày 29/4/2012 này bao nhiêu vậy anh? có gì p.m huonghoangotngao@yahoo.com

----------


## daiphuc1987

upppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

